# Geilster Gildenchat ?



## Nighttauren_Dun (25. Oktober 2009)

Einer unserer Schamis war Donnerstag Abend zum Raid nicht da.. und gestern Abend kommt er on und schreibt folgenden Spruch im Gildenchat.

Das Gegröhle im Ts könnt ihr euch sicherlich vorstellen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was war denn der geilste Spruch bei euch so im Gildenchat ? ^^


----------



## Taksoa (25. Oktober 2009)

Also ich find des genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber ich müsste nun erstmal stark nachdenken was es tolles bei mir gab. Aber an deinem kommts sicherlich ned dran.

Fortsetzung folgt....

So long...Takki


----------



## eMJay (25. Oktober 2009)

Ich würde es nicht so lustig finden wenn es mir passieren würde.


----------



## TheGui (25. Oktober 2009)

splang das kind net Arthâs genannt wird >_>


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (25. Oktober 2009)

Thore-Thrall schrieb:


> Ich würde es nicht so lustig finden wenn es mir passieren würde.




Er freut sich natürlich über seinen Nachwuchs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DiemoX (25. Oktober 2009)

Kind im 6 Monat, und das wurde nicht bemerkt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cursedclown (25. Oktober 2009)

das geilste bei mir war, das ein pala, mit 24k life, und nicht krit immun naxx 25 tanken wollte. als ich dann sagte das man so nicht naxx tanken KANN, wurde ich aus der gilde geworfen xD (achja, falls jetzt einige sagen das das möglich ist, mit t9.5 etc, das war noch zu zeiten als nichmal ulduar da war xD)


----------



## The Future (25. Oktober 2009)

Also ich wurde mal aus der gilde geworfen weil ich mich bei einem spieler bedankt hatte das er mich durch eine instanz gezogen hatte [ nach dem 10 mal kloster hat man keine lust mehr wegen ep sich eine gruppe zu suchen ].

naja er hatt es falsch verstanden und dachte ich würde dieses danke [ wie auch immer man das missverstehen kann ] spöttisch meinen.


----------



## evalux (25. Oktober 2009)

also das von Te is schon unschlagbar...

[attachment=9335:2.jpg]

ich mag solche momente...


----------



## Daronos (25. Oktober 2009)

also das krasseste was ich erlebt habe, war ... nunja ich fang von vorne an wir wollten sunwell... also 24 leute da alle warten auf den hunter er sich angemeldet hatte.. der raid sollte um 19:30 beginnen... es war bereits 20:00 ich also als raidleiter suche ersatz gerade als ich in der gilde fragen wollte kamm der besagte jäger online und schrieb folgenden satz in den gildenchat:

[******]: tut mir leid dass ich zuspät bin ich kann heut leider nicht mitraiden...
[Daronos]: so etwas sagt man früher! wir warten hier auf dich?!?
[******]: ja ich warfussballspielen...
[Daronos]: und?!? is das ne netschuldigung oder was?
[******]: nein ich bin mit den kronjuwelen gegen den torpfosten gerutscht...


>gesamte Gilde und alle im TS übelst am lachen<

[Daronos]: ja dann tun eisbeutel drauf und jut ist, und jezz komm.
[******]: nein... ich leg mich hin... mir is der sac* geplatzt... wurde mit 6 Stichen genäht.

>gesamte Gilde still ab und zu nochn leises autsch im TS zu hören<

so jezz legt nacht^^


----------



## Manitu2007 (25. Oktober 2009)

Lieber TE,

das ist zwar lustig dennoch find ich es respektlos.

Was in einer Gilde diskutiert wird hat niemanden zu Interessieren und geht auch niemanden was an. Auch wenn du die Namen Zensiert hast find ich ist es denn noch unangebracht.

mfg


----------



## The Future (25. Oktober 2009)

Manitu2007 schrieb:


> Lieber TE,
> 
> das ist zwar lustig dennoch find ich es respektlos.
> 
> ...


Du musst ja nicht schreiben was in deiner gilde passiert oder steht einer mit einer Waffe hinter dir und zwingt dich?


----------



## Derwosambestenweis (25. Oktober 2009)

Nighttauren_Dun schrieb:


> Einer unserer Schamis war Donnerstag Abend zum Raid nicht da.. und gestern Abend kommt er on und schreibt folgenden Spruch im Gildenchat.
> 
> Das Gegröhle im Ts könnt ihr euch sicherlich vorstellen
> 
> ...




Rofl, trotzdem sag ihn auch von mir GZ =D


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (25. Oktober 2009)

Manitu2007 schrieb:


> Lieber TE,
> 
> das ist zwar lustig dennoch find ich es respektlos.
> 
> ...




Keine Bange das nimmt der sicher nich böse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@die Anderen danke Ich werde Ihm das Gz von euch ausrichten natürlich mit URL von dem Thread hier  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (25. Oktober 2009)

http://bash.org


----------



## SinjiD (25. Oktober 2009)

herzlichen glückwunsch an den baldigen vater 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## No_ones (25. Oktober 2009)

o.O das kind wird bestimmt nen wow suchti 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Prof. (25. Oktober 2009)

es ist keine blasenentzündung sondern ein kind im 6. monat xD

ist ja normal das die regel der frau ab und zu für paar monate aussetzt xD

omg....

über nichts bescheid wissen hauptsache man weiß was wo rein kommt xD

lustiges im chat hatte ich schon ewig nicht mehr aber hatte mal im TS ein typen der ist bei uns eingetreten hat irgentein scheiss in piepsiger stimme gegröhlt und der raid lag plat vor lachen xD


----------



## Moana (25. Oktober 2009)

Wenn so viele Monate meine Periode ausbleibt werd ich doch mal stutzig! Und ich bin ne Frau.

Aber trotzdem gz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lol-0-mat (25. Oktober 2009)

Mensch, der gute hat ne Ausrede gesucht. Bezieh auch öfter mal meine Süße in Entschuldigungen.. Manchmal stimmts sogar ^^

Aber wenn er es ernst meinte, dann freundlichen Glückwunsch. Aber mir kommt die Sache auch blöd vor (evtl. Hat sie es ihm verschwiegen?)


----------



## Vanitra (25. Oktober 2009)

Lieber TE,

kannstest du die "Dame" vor 6 Monaten schon?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Defcon111 (25. Oktober 2009)

Es gibt auch fälle in den frauen trotz schwangerschafft ihre periode weiterhin hatten und fälle in dem frauen bis es zur geburt kam vorher nicht wussten das sie schwanger waren.


----------



## Gunro (25. Oktober 2009)

Bei uns war in Ony was geiles, ich wollt ja noch erst pwnd schreiben aber danach wurde ich gepwnt -.-


----------



## Derwosambestenweis (25. Oktober 2009)

Daronos schrieb:


> also das krasseste was ich erlebt habe, war ... nunja ich fang von vorne an wir wollten sunwell... also 24 leute da alle warten auf den hunter er sich angemeldet hatte.. der raid sollte um 19:30 beginnen... es war bereits 20:00 ich also als raidleiter suche ersatz gerade als ich in der gilde fragen wollte kamm der besagte jäger online und schrieb folgenden satz in den gildenchat:
> 
> [******]: tut mir leid dass ich zuspät bin ich kann heut leider nicht mitraiden...
> [Daronos]: so etwas sagt man früher! wir warten hier auf dich?!?
> ...



Gute Besserung >.< 
Scheiße muss das wehtun da wird mir ganz übel von nur dran denken Oo


----------



## Moana (25. Oktober 2009)

Defcon111 schrieb:


> Es gibt auch fälle in den frauen trotz schwangerschafft ihre periode weiterhin hatten und fälle in dem frauen bis es zur geburt kam vorher nicht wussten das sie schwanger waren.




Okay, das ist aber extrem selten. 
Ich meinte ja auch net dass sie jetzt scheiße gebaut haben oder das Kind nicht von ihm ist so wie hier schon einige drauf anspielen.

Ein Kind ist doch etwas wunderbares und es dann im 6. Monat durch Zufall zu erfahren wie eine süße kleine Überraschung. Nur meinte ich dass man so etwas eigentlich bemerkt als Frau.... Eigentlich....


----------



## Ymenia (25. Oktober 2009)

Männer, ruhe im Karton!

Es gibt durchaus Frauen, die bis sie dann im Kreißsaal lagen, nicht mal wussten, dass sie schwanger sind, andere wiederum merken das bereits im ersten Monat. (Edit: @Vorposter ja es ist selten, aber es kommt vor)

Bei der jungen Dame, des Gildenkollegen wird es ähnlich gewesen sein. Hierzu meinen herzlichsten Glückwunsch und meinen Rat, er sollte schon mal nen Schwangerschaftskurs besuchen (meinetwegen auch mit dem Mädel) um zumindest Windeln wechseln und füttern richtig zu lernen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xX-ARROKH-Xx (25. Oktober 2009)

Bei uns im Gildenchat hat wer mal ne normale Anfängerfrage gestellt. Allerdings war ich überrascht wie wenig Englisch er beherrschte...


----------



## Siphem (25. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja bissl was anderes aber auch ganz lustig...kp worums ging irgendwie hat sich unser Magier ziemlich genervt gefühlt und wollt bissl offtopic reinwerfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (25. Oktober 2009)

na hoffentlich isses auch von ihm... was? im 6. Monat schwanger? wir sind doch erst seit 5 Monaten zusammen... "ja aber es ist trotzdem von dir!"


----------



## evalux (25. Oktober 2009)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> http://bash.org


was wollte der poster damit nur sagen ??


----------



## Matress (25. Oktober 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> splang das kind net Arthâs genannt wird >_>



Bâckárthâsx natürlich!


----------



## mccord (25. Oktober 2009)

evalux schrieb:


> was wollte der poster damit nur sagen ??


http://www.wowbash.de bzw http://www.wowbash.com


----------



## Taksoa (25. Oktober 2009)

*hust*

Euch ist schon bewusst das meine seine tage auch noch n paar Monate weiter bekommt?
Nicht oft aber ab und an kommt das vor. Meiner Freundin z.B passiert. Waren zwar nur 3 Monate danach noch und keine 6, aber ganz so irrelavant ist es nicht.
Also an die Flamer, erst denken, dann posten =)

So long...Takki


Tante Edith: Da war wohl jmd schneller^^


----------



## TheGui (25. Oktober 2009)

http://www.wowbash.de/v/Krieger+kommentar.JPG.html LOL xD


----------



## Lekraan (25. Oktober 2009)

Daronos schrieb:


> also das krasseste was ich erlebt habe, war ... nunja ich fang von vorne an wir wollten sunwell... also 24 leute da alle warten auf den hunter er sich angemeldet hatte.. der raid sollte um 19:30 beginnen... es war bereits 20:00 ich also als raidleiter suche ersatz gerade als ich in der gilde fragen wollte kamm der besagte jäger online und schrieb folgenden satz in den gildenchat:
> 
> [******]: tut mir leid dass ich zuspät bin ich kann heut leider nicht mitraiden...
> [Daronos]: so etwas sagt man früher! wir warten hier auf dich?!?
> ...



*übelster lachflash*


----------



## ll))eµll))e (25. Oktober 2009)

nach 1std langem wipen hat sicher einer ausversehen den Finger zerquetscht


----------



## Flamet0wer (25. Oktober 2009)

jaa^^ ich glaube auch, dass hier wohl etwas nicht stimmen kann... mal ganz ehrlich: nen kind im 6. monat ist nun nicht gerade zu übersehen. es ist ja nicht so, dass nur die periode aussetzt... aber man muss doch SEHEN, wenn man schwanger ist...
das kann definitiv nicht wahr sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yxc.net (25. Oktober 2009)

Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> na hoffentlich isses auch von ihm... was? im 6. Monat schwanger? wir sind doch erst seit 5 Monaten zusammen... "ja aber es ist trotzdem von dir!"



! :>


----------



## Melian (25. Oktober 2009)

Auch so einiges Lustiges angesammelt

[14:57:01] [O] [72:Kyrethil]: scheiss los 
[14:57:06] [O] [80:X]: XDDDD 
[14:57:06] [O] [58:Y]: Kyrethil, pfui >.<

-------

[13:10:43] [O] [80.]: bin ich grade einzige Mann der bei uns on ist ? ..*grrrrins* 
[13:10:56] [O] [73:Kyrethil]: glaub schon ^^ 
[13:10:58] [O] [63:A.]: *zieht D. eins über* 
[13:10:58] [O] [35:I.]: *klopp* 
[13:11:00] [O] [73:Kyrethil]: ne 
[13:11:03] [O] [73:Kyrethil]: doch nich 
[13:11:11] [O] [57:C.]: hrhr 
[13:11:42] [O] [73:Kyrethil]: naja.. junior ist noch so klein, der ist eh geschlechtsneutral. *duck* 
[13:11:46] [O] [80.]: seh ich anders  
[13:11:56] [O] [80.]: danke Rose  
[13:12:04] [O] [73:Kyrethil]: und rumil hört sich im ts an wie n mädchen 
[13:12:05] [O] [63:A.]: ich bin auch noch da >:< 
[13:12:06] [O] [73:Kyrethil]: also.. 
[13:12:06] [O] [35:I.]: KYRETHIL!
[13:12:18] [O] [63:A.]: *grummelt und verkriecht sich in ne Ecke* 
[13:12:20] [O] [35:I.]: MACH DICH AUF EINEN FLAMING-ANFALL BEREIT!!!

Zur Erklärung: sowohl I. als auch A. sind auch Männer. C. ist eine Frau ^^

[13:27:57] [O] [80:L.]: Solean? Dein metasockel is inaktiv ôo 
[13:28:25] [O] [80:Solean]: nein 
[13:28:34] [O] [80:Solean]: bei mir nicht 
[13:28:40] [O] [80:L.]: mir zeigt er den grau an 
[13:28:48] [O] [80:Solean]: Ja weil DU die anforderungen nicht erfüllen würdes XD 
[13:28:57] [O] [80:L.]: lawl kay, das was anderes


[L.] Ihr steckt doch beide unter einer Decke! 
[Ch.] Nein noch nicht! 
[Y.] Noch xD

[19:48:19] [O] [46:I. (12 Jahre alt)]: [Thalassisch] Krieg ich jetzt Sex? 
[19:48:26] [O] [80:Kyrethil]: [Thalassisch] .. Das wär ja pädophilie 
[19:48:28] [O] [80:K.]: O-o


----------



## Ymenia (25. Oktober 2009)

*sigh* Ihr lernts net oder?

Die Freundin von einem (mittlerweile verhassten) Kollegen erfuhr während der Wehen, dass sie schwanger ist, zwei Stunden später war das Kind da und man hat rein gar nichts gesehen. Frauchen war auch ein wenig molliger, also wurde es noch gut kaschiert.

Da Wiki
Guckts euch an, so "fett" wird Frau im 5-6 Monat nicht (zwangsläufig - mal Zwillinge und Brocken von Kindern ausgenommen) sein


----------



## hexer72 (25. Oktober 2009)

man kann es als naiv bezeichnen, wenn eine frau nicht merkt, daß die periode ausbleibt,
ihr morgens schlecht wird, der kreislauf ab und an zusammenbricht, sie zunimmt etc.
aber trotzdem herzlichen glückwunsch auch von mir


----------



## Damoriana (25. Oktober 2009)

Flamet0wer schrieb:


> jaa^^ ich glaube auch, dass hier wohl etwas nicht stimmen kann... mal ganz ehrlich: nen kind im 6. monat ist nun nicht gerade zu übersehen. es ist ja nicht so, dass nur die periode aussetzt... aber man muss doch SEHEN, wenn man schwanger ist...
> das kann definitiv nicht wahr sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nicht bei jeder frau bleiben die tage aus und im 6ten monat MUSS man noch GARNIX sehen!!! bei mir war da auch noch nix zu sehen das fing erst im 7ten monat an!!

@vorposter
schlecht wird auch nicht jeder frau mir NIE kreislauf muss auch nicht in den keller sacken und man verliert auch erstmal gewicht und nimmt erst später zu und das auch nicht immer besonders viel!!!


----------



## Bierpimp! (25. Oktober 2009)

evalux schrieb:


> also das von Te is schon unschlagbar...
> 
> [attachment=9335:2.jpg]
> 
> ich mag solche momente...



made my day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moshuna (25. Oktober 2009)

jenachdem wie dick die freundin ist kann mans auch übersehen ...


----------



## Shaddarim (25. Oktober 2009)

Namen sind nicht die Originalen!





Bei uns im TS: 

[Nikke] (piepsige Stimme): Na Ihr!

[Ich]: Wasn mit dir los?

[Nikke] (normale Stimme): Ach das war meine Freundin.

[Ich]: Wie alt is die denn? 12?



Im Gildenchat:

[Unser Raidleader]: Nikkes Freundin ist 6 und mit ihm verwandt!!!




Im TS: 

[Nikke]: Sie liest mit...



[Ganze Gilde] Übelster Lachflash


----------



## Apuh (25. Oktober 2009)

Wollt ihr jetzt über die weibliche Periode diskutieren oder über lustige Gildenchat momente...?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yxc.net (25. Oktober 2009)

Apuh schrieb:


> Wollt ihr jetzt über die weibliche Periode diskutieren oder über lustige Gildenchat momente...?
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dachte ich bin hier im Aufklärungsforum?

yxc


----------



## Apuh (25. Oktober 2009)

yxc.net schrieb:


> Dachte ich bin hier im Aufklärungsforum?
> 
> yxc


Dr. Sommer würde dir weiter helfen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yxc.net (25. Oktober 2009)

Apuh schrieb:


> Dr. Sommer würde dir weiter helfen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Muss ich da nicht Buffed.de verlassen?

yxc


----------



## Ultimo01 (25. Oktober 2009)

Nighttauren_Dun schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




zuerstma
Roflmao
2. Glückwunsch
3. Nurnoch 3 Monate dann wird einer (Un)Glücklich x)



Back to Topic
Naja unser Gildenchatt is auch lustig, besonders wenn nochn Paar im Ts Hängen
Dann gehts immer Um "Lappen, Oberlappen, ect..."


So Long 
Ultimo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Apuh (25. Oktober 2009)

yxc.net schrieb:


> Muss ich da nicht Buffed.de verlassen?
> 
> yxc


Keine Ahnung, ob zur Zeit Dr. Sommer bei Buffed unter Vertrag ist und bei denen arbeitet...


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. Oktober 2009)

Apuh schrieb:


> Wollt ihr jetzt über die weibliche Periode diskutieren oder über lustige Gildenchat momente...?
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



is doch beides lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




BTT:
als ich noch gespielt hab,hab ich mit meiner letzten gilde nen ganzen taglang heros gemacht 
irgendwann um 8 uhr als schon alle fertig waren vom ganzen tag instanzen hatt irgendeiner was gesagt (woran ich mich leider nicht mehr erinnern kann :x)(wir waren grade halle der steine) und dann mussten wir bis 10 uhr alle die ganze zeit lachen,wir waren nebenbei noch im ts, und mussten dann leider abbrechen weil nichtsmehr ging 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ultimo01 (25. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> is doch beides lustig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Stimmt
Ich Traue keiner Frau die 5 Tage Blutet ohne zu sterben... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hardrain86 (25. Oktober 2009)

kind im 6. monat und nicht bemerken komtm vor ne bekannte hat es erst gemerkt nachdem 
sie bei der normalen unteruschung beim frauenarzt war und er meinte nur glückwunsch kind ist gesund 
aber sie sollten aufpassen denn im 7. monat sollte man aufhören mit dem arbeiten...

ich konnte meinen mund nimmer schließen,also sachen gibts^^


----------



## Goim der einzig wahre (25. Oktober 2009)

Apuh schrieb:


> Wollt ihr jetzt über die weibliche Periode diskutieren oder über lustige Gildenchat momente...?
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Naja, einigen sollte man echt die große Vorurteilsklappe zu-aufklären :-P
Vorallem wenn jede Frau die nicht merkt das sie schwanger ist dumm sei


----------



## Dini (25. Oktober 2009)

So, nu ist aber mal back to Topic...
Hab derweil mal aufgeräumt.
(>-.-)> -----pew pew! Me haz Laz0rgun! (beware of the wild Dini)


----------



## KissMePaint (25. Oktober 2009)

Also, zum Thema:

Ich habe mal wieder ein paar von den Verwandlungsstäben verkauft.
Wispert mich einer an

Er: Hast du auch Lepra?
Ich: Nein, leider nicht...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ok, is vielleicht nicht grade DER Bringer aber ich fand die Situation schon etwas lustig.

Und zum Schwangerschaftsding:
Ich als weibliches Wesen habe 2 Kinder. Bei beiden habe ich erst im 7. Monat einen Babybauch gehabt den man sehen konnte. Und ja, es kann sein das man die Periode einfach weiterbekommt. Aber bei dieser 3 Monatsspritze bekommt man die Periode gar nicht. Also kann es wirklich sein das es nicht aufgefallen ist.

LG


----------



## Leonalis (25. Oktober 2009)

Als wir pullen wollte und einer schrieb/sagte er hätte sich den Hoden eingeklemmt und wir kurz warten sollen.


----------



## Apuh (25. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe mal im Gildenchat geschrieben: "WoW ist ein Suchtspiel." danach wurde eine Stunde lang diskutiert... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mulukukku (25. Oktober 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> splang das kind net Arthâs genannt wird >_>



Ich kenne jmd der seinen Sohn nach seinem Wichtel (ja er spielt WL) benannt hat: Ignaz!

Und nein, das ist leider kein Scherz -.-


----------



## Fenol (25. Oktober 2009)

gz an den daddy erstma 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dini (25. Oktober 2009)

Ich lösche gerne noch ein paar Beiträge zum Thema Schwangerschaft etc in einem Thread der "Geilster Gildenchat?" heißt... 
Allerdings wird es vorher passieren, das mir der Geduldsfaden reißt und ich schließe^^
Wenn ihr so viel Disskusionsbedarf seht, eröffnet im Gott und die Welt Forum einen Thread dazu.

(>-.-)> -----pew pew! Me haz Laz0rgun! (beware of the wild Dini)

PS:
Der Name Ignaz wurde nicht von Blizzard erfunden, auch wenn das vielleicht nicht der Vater des Gedanken war. Ja solche Namen gibt es wirklich... klingt komisch, ist aber so! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Derwosambestenweis (25. Oktober 2009)

Mulukukku schrieb:


> Ich kenne jmd der seinen Sohn nach seinem Wichtel (ja er spielt WL) benannt hat: Ignaz!
> 
> Und nein, das ist leider kein Scherz -.-




Lol so ein kenn ich auch der sein Sohn Ignaz genannt hat weil sein WIchtel so heißt?
Wohnst du in Stuttgard?^^


----------



## Rodanold (25. Oktober 2009)

Ich bekomms nur noch dem Sinn nach hin war zu BC Zeiten, als wir grad frisch 70 waren (Allianz)


Jäger: Sollten wir nicht mal wieder was unternehmen?
Hexer: Bin dabei
Paladin: wie wärs wenn wir wieder mal das Wegekreuz belagern?
Jäger: genau
Hexer: Wer kommt noch alles mit?
Mage: jowohl... den Kühen mal wieder eins überbraten
Krieger: Kann meine Melkausrüstung nicht mehr finden...


Ihr könnt euch nicht vorstellen, was da im TS los war. Wir konnten dann nicht mehr Wegekreuz gehn..
Keiner konnte mit dem Lachen aufhören.


----------



## Eddishar (25. Oktober 2009)

DiemoX schrieb:


> Kind im 6 Monat, und das wurde nicht bemerkt?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ups ... edit wegen Mod-Post.


----------



## Legelion (26. Oktober 2009)

Also zunächst mal Dickes GZ an den werdenden Vater 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Die Diskussions von Wegen "Bemerken der Schwangerschaft oder nicht" lass ich mal beiseite - gehört ja hier auch nicht zum Thema^^.

Zum eigentlichen Thread-Thema: Ich habe schon oft bereut, dass ich mir nicht das eine oder andere Mal den Verlauf im Chat kopiert hatte, weil man sich da sicher noch heute drüber beäumeln würde. Aber absolut unvergessen werden uns sicher die Kommentare bleiben, die bei unserem ersten Naxxramas-Try den ganzen Abend für Lachkrämpfe sorgten.

Ich glaube, es war damals unser Main-Heal, der sich über das üppige Hinterteil von Maexxna dermaßen aufregte, dass allein die dadurch hervorgerufenen Lacher sicher für mindestens einen Wipe verantworlich waren. Selbst als Naxx zur Farm-Ini wurde, mussten wir bei der Spinne immer wieder an den ersten Raid denken...


----------



## soca291 (26. Oktober 2009)

naja bei uns war das nich im gilden chat sondern im ts bei uldu 10er aber es war auch sehr lustig

also wir wahren grade bei der tuse vor joggy (da wo die wolken kommen )  auf einmal schreit unser maintank AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH ÜBERALL WOLKEN WOLKEN WOLKEN
wir haben uns so bepisst vor lachen weil das einfach so geil rüberkam


----------



## Godan LiHar (26. Oktober 2009)

soca291 schrieb:


> ...der tuse vor joggy (da wo die wolken kommen )



Die Gute heißt SARA.


----------



## dragon1 (26. Oktober 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> splang das kind net Arthâs genannt wird >_>


xDDD

es gab viele geniale zitate, aber irgendwie fallen mir im moment keine ein von uns-.-


----------



## Sebastian1804 (26. Oktober 2009)

Oh no jetzt bricht eine Diskussion aus Sara oder wie auch sonst immer^^

Naja 
-> BTT
Hm es gibt wie viele schon sagen lustige Momente.
Einer ist allerdings unvergesslich.
Wir sind im TS und warten auf das Raid-paar^^ [Hexer und unser top-dd, nen mage]
Alle stehen schon pdk [war damals unser zweiter run oder so]

Raidbeginn : 15 Uhr. 
Doch es wurde 15:45 ohne das die beiden aufgetaucht sind.
Wir sagen also : Ok laden wir 2 andere, gesagt getan.

Um 17 Uhr, der Raid war schon seid ca 1 stunde erfolgreich zuende kommt unser DD ins Ts.
Ich : hey Y wo warst du heute?
Er : Hm is was dazwischen gekommen 
Ich : Aha und was?
Er : Ist privat, eben afk

Er hatte kein PTT an und brüllt erstmal vor versammelter mannschaft : Schatz? Gummi hast du entsorgt? Meine eltern kommen nachher

edÜt : Hoffe das is jetzt zugelassen oO 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wenn nit einfach mal säubern den Post liebe dini ^--^


----------



## bruderelfe (26. Oktober 2009)

Sebastian1804 schrieb:


> Oh no jetzt bricht eine Diskussion aus Sara oder wie auch sonst immer^^
> 
> Naja
> -> BTT
> ...


Rofl das is gemein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xiut (26. Oktober 2009)

Nighttauren_Dun schrieb:


> Einer unserer Schamis war Donnerstag Abend zum Raid nicht da.. und gestern Abend kommt er on und schreibt folgenden Spruch im Gildenchat.
> 
> Das Gegröhle im Ts könnt ihr euch sicherlich vorstellen
> 
> ...



XD das ist ja mal geil. War das wirklich so oder war das von dem nur ein Witz?


----------



## Müllermilch (26. Oktober 2009)

Ach du scheisse :'D


----------



## Relaa (26. Oktober 2009)

Hiho, 

also wenn ich im 6. Monat wäre, würde ich das merken!!


----------



## monkeysponkey (26. Oktober 2009)

Den Spruch bei uns der Gilde war auch gut.
Einer fragt jemand lust auf maggi?
Darauf antowrtet ein anderer.  "Ist das nicht ein so ein braunes Gewürz aus einem Glasflaschen?"


----------



## Aratos (26. Oktober 2009)

Daronos schrieb:


> also das krasseste was ich erlebt habe, war ... nunja ich fang von vorne an wir wollten sunwell... also 24 leute da alle warten auf den hunter er sich angemeldet hatte.. der raid sollte um 19:30 beginnen... es war bereits 20:00 ich also als raidleiter suche ersatz gerade als ich in der gilde fragen wollte kamm der besagte jäger online und schrieb folgenden satz in den gildenchat:
> 
> [******]: tut mir leid dass ich zuspät bin ich kann heut leider nicht mitraiden...
> [Daronos]: so etwas sagt man früher! wir warten hier auf dich?!?
> ...



...autsch!
Das hat beim Lesen schon wehgetan!!!


----------



## OneManShow (26. Oktober 2009)

Aber ich glaub des war 6.Woche nich 6. Monat....
Ich glaub des würd die Frau schon merken... und der Mann auch


----------



## Relaa (26. Oktober 2009)

in der 6. Woche ist es möglich sowas nicht gleich zu bemerken, jedoch steht im Screen 
6. Monat


----------



## Aratos (26. Oktober 2009)

Relaa schrieb:


> in der 6. Woche ist es möglich sowas nicht gleich zu bemerken, jedoch steht im Screen
> 6. Monat



Dann hat sich der werdende Vater wohl verschrieben.
Wenn man vor kurzem solch eine Nachricht erhalten hat, kann man ja wohl mal durch den Wind sein.^^


Würde aber mal sagen: pls back 2 topic...nur leider fällt mir auf Anhieb jetzt kein witziger Gildenchat ein.


----------



## Shizo. (26. Oktober 2009)

soca291 schrieb:


> naja bei uns war das nich im gilden chat sondern im ts bei uldu 10er aber es war auch sehr lustig
> 
> also wir wahren grade bei der tuse vor joggy (da wo die wolken kommen )  auf einmal schreit unser maintank AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH ÜBERALL WOLKEN WOLKEN WOLKEN
> wir haben uns so bepisst vor lachen weil das einfach so geil rüberkam



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jvy8cKMOBMg


----------



## Irath (26. Oktober 2009)

Autsch... die Sache mit den Hoden ist schon derbst hart. Das tut schon beim Lesen weh.

Das lustigste fand ich die Sache mit dem Kerl der "AFK" gegangen ist!

Mfg


----------



## soca291 (26. Oktober 2009)

ja ne das wra noch nen bissle anders und halt spontan glaube nich das der das kannte


----------



## Palatschinkn (26. Oktober 2009)

DiemoX schrieb:


> Kind im 6 Monat, und das wurde nicht bemerkt?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Unvorstellbar aber wahr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EisblockError (26. Oktober 2009)

Rodanold schrieb:


> Ich bekomms nur noch dem Sinn nach hin war zu BC Zeiten, als wir grad frisch 70 waren (Allianz)
> 
> 
> Jäger: Sollten wir nicht mal wieder was unternehmen?
> ...



Naja, lustig ist was anderes




Sebastian1804 schrieb:


> Hm es gibt wie viele schon sagen lustige Momente.
> Einer ist allerdings unvergesslich.
> Wir sind im TS und warten auf das Raid-paar^^ [Hexer und unser top-dd, nen mage]
> 
> Er hatte kein PTT an und brüllt erstmal vor versammelter mannschaft : Schatz? Gummi hast du entsorgt? Meine eltern kommen nachher



*schäm* Sowas ist mir gestern auch passiert (Wie ich später erfahren durfte xD)
Zwar war das nicht vulgär wie das, aber mit diesem Mumble hab ich es immernochnicht geschafft PTT zu aktivieren, das Programm ist merkwürdig...


----------



## Revionas (26. Oktober 2009)

Solche gespräche kommen zustande wenn man bis 3 uhr im Ausgang ist und dann wow spielt^^ :

<Er> bäh sind Blutelfen hässlich...die mit ihren Segelohren
<Ich> joa geht schon find ich etz net so wild - gibt schlimmere
<Er> ne ist wie im rl...hab da eine, die hat super figur aber ist voll hässlich!
       der ihre b 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ist so geil, das wenn se nen gebrauchtwagen wär, würd ich
       die roten nummern hinmachen und dich mal fahren lassen!
<Ich> rofl - gut zu wissen 
<Ich> fahr aber lieber mit dem zug dann^^


hehe konnte fast nicht mehr vor lachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Murfy (26. Oktober 2009)

AUU!!!


----------



## Telbion (27. Oktober 2009)

Karazhan, bei Theater Event (Alles noch zu den guten 70er zeiten und vor den Nerfs):

Rotkäppchen würde gespielt.
*Zack* erste Verwandlung:

Unser Krieger damals im TS: "HILFEEEE! Ich bin Rotkäppchen!!!" (mit einer tiefen männlichen Stimme geschrien, war einfach genial)


----------



## Yadiz (27. Oktober 2009)

Hab jetzt auf die schnelle keine besseren gefeunden <_<




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raxon22 (27. Oktober 2009)

Oje 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 da fällt ma Momentan nix ein


----------



## Mindadar (27. Oktober 2009)

Raxon22 schrieb:


> Oje
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Mir auch nicht. aber die zahl (war 88) muss dringend weg - Deshalb dieser post...obwohl unser gildenchat is auch immer witzig auch wenn niveau vom gildenm. gefordert wurde....


80-Dk=Wo ist denn der Flammenschlund?
Ich: mhm....In Sturmwind? 
halbe stunde später
Also in Sturmwind stehen nur Wachen rum die einen hauen und allis


----------



## soca291 (27. Oktober 2009)

Mindadar schrieb:


> Mir auch nicht. aber die zahl (war 88) muss dringend weg - Deshalb dieser post...obwohl unser gildenchat is auch immer witzig auch wenn niveau vom gildenm. gefordert wurde....
> 
> 
> 80-Dk=Wo ist denn der Flammenschlund?
> ...




das is aber gemein^^


----------



## Daryst (27. Oktober 2009)

Ich war grade mit meinem Warlock aufen Weg zu Naxx 25er, als mich jemand anflüsterte.
Dk:Kannst du mir bei einer q eben helfen?
Ich:Ne sry keine Zeit,hab gleich nen Raid.
DK:Komm schon dauert nicht lange.
Ich:Wo bisse den?
DK.Fjord(postet mir die dayli hc quest),need help
Ichas wird aber mit 2 Leute nichts und ich hab ID
Dku möchtegern dummes Kind bist wohl der Killer!
Ich:Welcome to ignore
Bevor ich ich auf ignore packe,warte ganz gern für bestimmte momente!^^
DKu kleiner dummer Sche... verfi... möchtegern drecks Spaßt
Ich:Gratulation sie haben ein Ticket gewonnen(zack auf ignore)

Der war dann ne weile nicht on...ob ichd aran Schuld bin? xD

MfG


----------



## Weberlein (27. Oktober 2009)

Ich: lust wer naxx10??
Er: ab wann ist naxx???
Ich: Ab 90
Er: Ohh so hoch??
Gildenlead. jop ab 90 musst noch wenig levln am besten kannst du im SW Leveln.
Er: Ah ok gehe mal da hin^^.

50 min später.

Er ich habe jetzt 50 min in SW verbracht und 0 Ep bekommen
Ich: die normalen wachen geht es natürlich nit du musst zum boss.
Er: Ah ok

Er hat versucht ihn zu killen den boss habe ihn ja in die grp eingeladen habe ihn gesehen wie er mit einem schlag down war xD


----------



## M4r5 (27. Oktober 2009)

Mulukukku schrieb:


> Ich kenne jmd der seinen Sohn nach seinem Wichtel (ja er spielt WL) benannt hat: Ignaz!
> 
> Und nein, das ist leider kein Scherz -.-



ahahahaha made my day


Mir fällt auf die schnelle keine lustige Gildenchat/TS Situation ein, da ich jeden tag so viele erlebe das ich mir die alle garnicht merken kann *g*


----------



## Edou (27. Oktober 2009)

Daryst schrieb:


> Ich war grade mit meinem Warlock aufen Weg zu Naxx 25er, als mich jemand anflüsterte.
> Dk:Kannst du mir bei einer q eben helfen?
> Ich:Ne sry keine Zeit,hab gleich nen Raid.
> DK:Komm schon dauert nicht lange.
> ...


so mach ich dass auch manchmal weil die da noch schön fluchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Weberlein schrieb:


> Ich: lust wer naxx10??
> Er: ab wann ist naxx???
> Ich: Ab 90
> Er: Ohh so hoch??
> ...


hm also ob der spieler da verwirr war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NgP.Brot (27. Oktober 2009)

Weberlein schrieb:


> Ich: lust wer naxx10??
> Er: ab wann ist naxx???
> Ich: Ab 90
> Er: Ohh so hoch??
> ...



Wieso klingt das einfach nur hart nach Fake? Kennt angeblich das max. Level nicht, aber weiß was SW ist und wo der Boss steht?


----------



## Potpotom (27. Oktober 2009)

Zur Vorgeschichte... als Ulduar noch relativ neu war hat sich unser 25er Raid rangewagt und wir sind, wie wohl so ziemlich alle, ständig gewiped. Nicht tragisch, war halt so und gehörte dazu. Unser Maintank war schon recht muffig mit sich selbst weil er ein paar kleinere Fehler machte - uns war's Wurscht, hat trotzdem Laune gemacht. Ich wollte ihn dann noch nen bissl ärgern... der braucht das.

AAA hingegen war neu in der Gilde und hatte noch keinen Platz in den 25er Stammraids - schwächelte aber schon bei anderen Testläufen.

22:13:02 [Potpotom]: suchen Ersatztank für Uldu... "Kannnüscht" kann nüscht - der kippt ständig um und kann sich die Wege nicht merken, hat kein Navi. xD
22:13:41 [aaa]: hätteste gleich mal einen ordentlichen mitgenommen, ich habs dir ja gesagt, das ist nen Spinner!
22:13:48 [Potpotom]: öhm
22:13:51 [bbb]: ick raffe ditt och net, so schwer isset doch net, son noob xD
22:14:01 [ccc]: dann kick den doch! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


22:14:02 [aaa]: war so klar!
22:14:12 [Potpotom]: Öhm aaa?
22:14:20 [ddd]: hrhrhr 
22:14:28 [aaa]: was denn? Soll ich kommen? 
22:14:34 [Kannnüscht]: Lass mal stecken aaa, ich kippe lieber noch n bissl ^^
22:14:36 [Potpotom]: xD 
22:15:04 [aaa]: wenn ihr net wollt leckt mich eben
22:15:08 [Potpotom]: Ieh, das geht doch nicht.
22:15:16 [aaa]: Kacknoobs hier, ich verpiss mich gleich
22:15:32 [Potpotom]: Was ist denn mit dir los? Entspann dich mal!
22:16:01 [aaa]: WAS?
22:16:18 [Potpotom]: Entspannen - das war nur ein Scherz!
22:16:20 [aaa]: fick dich
22:16:39 aaa has left the guild.
22:16:43 [bbb]: *Potpotom den ApplePie wegnehm* 
22:16:47 [bbb]: Nicht das du das noch falsch verstehst! xD
22:16:52 [Potpotom]: Oh... hab ich ihm den Lolli gestohlen oder was?

Ich weiss nicht genau, aber irgendwie entwickelte sich das Gespräch nicht nach meinen Vorstellungen. :-(


----------



## Edou (27. Oktober 2009)

NgP.Brot schrieb:


> Wieso klingt das einfach nur hart nach Fake? Kennt angeblich das max. Level nicht, aber weiß was SW ist und wo der Boss steht?


oder wieso hatt ihn kein ally gekillt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 stimmt könnte  eher fake sein kann aber auch nicht sowas solls ja geben^^
ich hatte mal was lustiges

Ulduar10
Wir waren noch nicht ganz sicher um wie viel uhr wir ca beginnen^^
Im TS

Ich:Wann beginnen wir ulduar
Tank:Wenn es soweit ist
Mage:bald
Ich:Wenn es soweit ist muss ich aber vll aufs klo also sag ne zeit
tank:19:30
Ichk dass reicht gerade so
Tank:wieso dass den?
Ich: Ich bin nen 19:29 pinkler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mage: Ich nen 18:42
Tankass haben wir gerade oO
Mage:Ich weiß-.-

wir lagen am boden^^


----------



## Stevesteel (27. Oktober 2009)

meine Güte, was hier einige von sich geben, das können nur Fakes sein, zum Glück muss ich gerade arbeiten und habe keine Zeit alles auseinanderzupflücken, um ein Faker bloßzustellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (27. Oktober 2009)

Xiut schrieb:


> XD das ist ja mal geil. War das wirklich so oder war das von dem nur ein Witz?



Das war wirklich so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ishah (27. Oktober 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> splang das kind net Arthâs genannt wird >_>



Made my day! rofl^^


----------



## Megaschlumpf (27. Oktober 2009)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Zur Vorgeschichte... als Ulduar noch relativ neu war hat sich unser 25er Raid rangewagt und wir sind, wie wohl so ziemlich alle, ständig gewiped. Nicht tragisch, war halt so und gehörte dazu. Unser Maintank war schon recht muffig mit sich selbst weil er ein paar kleinere Fehler machte - uns war's Wurscht, hat trotzdem Laune gemacht. Ich wollte ihn dann noch nen bissl ärgern... der braucht das.
> 
> AAA hingegen war neu in der Gilde und hatte noch keinen Platz in den 25er Stammraids - schwächelte aber schon bei anderen Testläufen.
> 
> ...




Ich glaube "aaa" ist mit dem falschen fuß aufgestanden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Loretos (27. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> oder wieso hatt ihn kein ally gekillt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ich liege jetzt auch fast auf dem Boden :-) 
In ner Guten Gruppe mit viel Humor ist das nen Dauerlacher.
Muste der Raid verschoben werden?


----------



## Edou (27. Oktober 2009)

Loretos schrieb:


> ich liege jetzt auch fast auf dem Boden :-)
> In ner Guten Gruppe mit viel Humor ist das nen Dauerlacher.
> Muste der Raid verschoben werden?


5min ca ja weil der sec tank zu spät kam wahr aber net schlimm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Figetftw! (27. Oktober 2009)

Daronos schrieb:


> also das krasseste was ich erlebt habe, war ... nunja ich fang von vorne an wir wollten sunwell... also 24 leute da alle warten auf den hunter er sich angemeldet hatte.. der raid sollte um 19:30 beginnen... es war bereits 20:00 ich also als raidleiter suche ersatz gerade als ich in der gilde fragen wollte kamm der besagte jäger online und schrieb folgenden satz in den gildenchat:
> 
> [******]: tut mir leid dass ich zuspät bin ich kann heut leider nicht mitraiden...
> [Daronos]: so etwas sagt man früher! wir warten hier auf dich?!?
> ...


Made my day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aso ja der absolute klassiker

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A2uyYPLyVvo...feature=related


----------



## Magexe (27. Oktober 2009)

Naja ist jetzt kein Chat aber waren halt in FDS am raiden...

So Man hört im TS nur ein headset auf den tisch knallen und unser MT ist AFK...
Naja nach 2 Stunden kommt er wieder ins TS sorry leute war im Krankenhaus Schulter einrenken...hab die mir irgendwie vorhin beim zocken Ausgekugelt...

das lachen im TS war göttlich...damit wird er oder wurde er immer aufgezogen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Archidus (27. Oktober 2009)

Hierzu muss ich einfach auch einmal was posten:

Gildenchat


----------



## Cloymax (27. Oktober 2009)

auch was lustiges, erst grad passiert...sorry wegen dem scheiss aussehen, nur fix zusammengeschnitten

ja, cloymax bin ich.


----------



## ingame_wow (27. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> oder wieso hatt ihn kein ally gekillt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



HAHA lol ich hab mir vor lachen fast in die hose gepisst alter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 100% NOOOOB (27. Oktober 2009)

bei mir in der gilde hat mal wer erzählt wie er ausversehen den hund von seiner freundin gekillt hat=P
der hund hat ihn gebissen und dann hat er ihn in den pool gekickt beide (er und seine freundin) dachten der hund würde raus schwimmen. hat er aber nicht ............


----------



## Eryas (27. Oktober 2009)

100% schrieb:


> bei mir in der gilde hat mal wer erzählt wie er ausversehen den hund von seiner freundin gekillt hat=P
> der hund hat ihn gebissen und dann hat er ihn in den pool gekickt beide (er und seine freundin) dachten der hund würde raus schwimmen. hat er aber nicht ............



lol, made my day xD


----------



## Akurias (27. Oktober 2009)

Habe mit meiner gilde auch schon so lustige dinge erlebt. Das beste allerdingst war gewesen, in ulduar ganz am anfang wo patch 3.1 rauskam. Wir vor freya am eingang, alle laufen sie nach vorn. Erste blütengruppe down, da sieht unser dudu bäumchen auf seiner minimap einen gelben punkt und schreit im ts *Geil ein frostlotus ich hole mir den schnell*. Wir noch schön am looten nähe eingang, hören wir im ts ein geschreie *Ah Ah mach das weg Hilfe HILFE*. Da kommt unser dudubäuchen um die ecke geflitzt und immer schön an sich selbst heilen und schreit wieder *ah ah hilfeeeeeeee* da haben wir dann gesehen wie ein kleiner baum vor einen Großen weg lief. Wir konnten nicht mehr vor lachen, hatten dadurch dann auch einen wipe, doch das war uns vollkommen egal.


----------



## Silenzz (27. Oktober 2009)

Ich kam ne halbe Stunde zu spät zum Raid, wieso? Mein Fahrrad wurde geklaut und ich musste nachhause laufen, als ich denen das gesagt hab, hats mir keiner gegelaubt xD


----------



## hawayboy (27. Oktober 2009)

ungelogen, ich kenne eine, die dachte das sie irgendwas am magen hatte,   war beim arzt,   sagt der sie soll zum frauenarzt, der schickt sie wiederum zum hausarzt und der hausarzt wundert sich warum der frauenarzt net bemerkt hat das die frau im 9. monat schwanger war.
naja, am nächsten tag kam das kind.

das fiasko könnt ihr euch net vorstellen^^


----------



## Zangor (27. Oktober 2009)

Prof. schrieb:


> ist ja normal das die regel der frau ab und zu für paar monate aussetzt xD
> 
> omg....



Hast Du dafür Medizin studiert?

Kannst ja mal nach "Amenorrhoe" googeln. Nur weil etwas normal nicht passiert, muss es ja nicht unmöglich sein.


----------



## cTX (27. Oktober 2009)

omg ^^


----------



## Chillers (28. Oktober 2009)

Figetftw! schrieb:


> Made my day
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Dein *Klassiker* ist sowas von öde.
Der Typ labert zuviel und witzig finden nur die was, die sich da gerade abgeiern.

Am besten ist der mit der Schokolade, habe leider keinen link, iwas mit 200 gr Schokolade, wo dann die Mum disziplinierend mit ´rumpfuscht´, weil der Sohn alles gegessen hat und  Mum stört ihn beim spielen.

Wenigstens echt.

edit/ jo, 300 Gramm Schokolade. zu sehen auf youtube. Da habe ich mal gelacht. einfach 300 gr. schokolade eingeben.


----------



## Daryst (28. Oktober 2009)

Ihr müsst nach dem Urloc Aufreger suchen,der Typ dreht am Kabel.
Waren glaub ich 300g Schokolade oder?


----------



## Getier (28. Oktober 2009)

Frau kommt vom Friseur.
Er: Waren deine Haare schon immer ROT?
Sie: In der REGEL schon!


zum Gildenchat:
Also erst nach 6 Monaten zu merken, dass man schwanger ist....
Oje...Oje...


----------



## Weissnet (28. Oktober 2009)

Manitu2007 schrieb:


> Lieber TE,
> 
> das ist zwar lustig dennoch find ich es respektlos.
> 
> ...



Lol is doch vollkommen latte,keiner weiss wie die gilde heisst usw....solltest dich dann eher über die Zeitung aufregen oder nachrichten..ach sry ich glaub sowas bekommt man bestimmt hinterm mond nit x)


----------



## Skyler93 (30. Oktober 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> /push x)



du hast langeweile oda?


----------



## redrunner (30. Oktober 2009)

Der hier kam ma bei uns.. ich hab mich weggeschmissen^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Catsmoves (2. November 2009)

Erst mal GZ zum werdenden Vater^^


Mir ist neulich auch mal was lustiges eingefallen, weiss nur net ob es wirklich für euch lustig ist, aber ich finds schon.

Die namen sind nicht orginal.

Skut: Corn, bist du deff oder Sec? (Corn = Krieger)
Tyr: oder heal?
Corn: Mainskill Tank sonst sec.
Tyr: Ok, mein Mainskill ist Rangedd (Pala)
Maddie: Mainskill bei mir ist tank, sonst heal (Priester)
Dea: Man, was seit ihr wieder für Spatenhaufen (Jäger)


----------



## worksuckslifetoo (2. November 2009)

pdok 10ner mit gilde unser maintank hat sich optimalsetup fürn 45 tribut gebastelt.

tja nach 2 verkackten trys bei jaraxxus und twins standen wir mit 48 übrigen vor anub....

hm was passiert whipen erstma fröhlich rum weil in der dritten phase kein dmg kam und unser retri dauernd verreckt ist....

waren dann schon unter 40 trys so ungefähr bei 38 und im ts kommt

[warri, maintank]: ey retri warum verreckst du uns den dauernd
[retri]: joa ich bekomm in der dritten phase immer so viel dmg und heal langt vorne und hinten nicht !!
[healdruid]: alter du spack frisst auch immer dmg der unheilbar ist und die andren dds die nichtma platte tragen schaffens ja auch zu überleben.....
[retri]: ja ich bekomm trotzdem die ganze zeit dmg.....
[ich, hunter]: ey vlt liegts dran daste iwas falsch machst ??
[retri]: hm ich mach dmg und sobald 3te phase anfängt schmeiß ich opferung an das der raid kein dmg frisst....
allgemeines gelächter im ts nur raidleiter (warri) findets nicht witzig
[warri]: boa retri du bist so der kacknoob, echt sowas von low hier.....
[retri]: ja sry beim nächsten try lassichs.....

nächster try retri überlebt fährt seinen muntren 5k dps + und anub liegt ^^ najo der try war dann auch perfekt ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Angita (2. November 2009)

Moana schrieb:


> Wenn so viele Monate meine Periode ausbleibt werd ich doch mal stutzig! Und ich bin ne Frau.




Hi,

leider ist das ausbleiben der Periode kein wirklich hinreichendes Indiz für eine Schwangerschaft.
Es gibt hormonell bedingte Störungen während der Schwangerschaft bei denen man auch Blutungen hat.
Auch eine sogenannte "Unverträglichkeit" seitens der Blutgruppe kann Blutungen hervorrufen.
Diese können sogar zum Abbruch der Schwangerschaft führen, wenn sie nicht rechtzeitig behandelt werden.


Somit riesen GZ an die werdenen Eltern!


Angita


----------



## lordtheseiko (2. November 2009)

Das is hier zwar kein Fortplfazungschannel, aber ich bin auchma out of topic!

http://www.wowbash.de/v/WoW.png.html


----------



## Jerkia (2. November 2009)

worksuckslifetoo schrieb:


> pdok 10ner mit gilde unser maintank hat sich optimalsetup fürn 45 tribut gebastelt.
> 
> tja nach 2 verkackten trys bei jaraxxus und twins standen wir mit 48 übrigen vor anub....
> 
> ...



echt arm wir die leute in einer raidgilde miteinander reden. -.-


----------

